# Most Inventive Use Of Sprue?



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

If you're into this hobby,you have a ton of it(unless you chuck it out,shame on you).
It serves no much of a purpose out of the box,but I think I can find an amazing use for it.

Sprue.

I have used it for stuff like fortifications by stacking it up and gluing it together to form walls,but have you ever done anything more of it?

I wanna know what you've seen,I'm sure there is some use for it-

Right?

...

-Sytus.


----------



## NecronCowboy (Jan 8, 2009)

I usually cut off a stick, cut it to a tip and use it to apply glue, totally exciting I know right!


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

For that I use a paperclip with a knob of green stuff stuck to the end. Works awesome for fidlet bits


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

put it in a blender and make rubble out of it. ruins the blender though


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A bloke I went to college with (long, long ago) used it to make a hang man's gibbet from the ground up, including trap doors, out of sprues and ice pop sticks. It was for a Necromunda campaign we were playing at the time. It looked fantastic. He also made numerous pylons, walk ways, watch towers etc. He used to collect all our sprues, and spent nearly as much time on scenery as his army. It helped that he was an engineering student.


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

A guy on Wargamerau (Plaguelord Baldric) used it to make a chaos dreadnought.
Body. legs and arms.

Hand crank meat grinders work for turning it into rubble. Ruins it for food use afterwards though.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

Well here are a few pictures of stuff I have used my spurs for, im not the best, but I think its pretty good :victory:











































I hope this helps!


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Many moon ago, when I was heavy int tank models I found that spru makes an excellent putty. what you do is take a bottle of liquid plastic cement and drop in chunks of chopped up sprue. It'll form a thick goo which works wonders for filling in gaps, etc. And since it's plastic, it blends in to your plastic model perfectly.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I've never even thought of using Sprue for Buildings :O Brilliant! The last building I made was using carbboard that someone used to package soemthing I got over eBay! Still cheap scenery though!
out of interest, Moxsis, how did you make the building thing?
Thanks!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Structural stiffening on plasticard tanks, rubble, anti tank traps and barbed wire frames, trim on the carapace of my warhound, structural pieces on my dreads tl AC arm.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I have seen necron figures made out of sprue. No real modelling, just cut up sprue and their weapons attached to the arms.


----------



## Moxsis (Sep 9, 2009)

All it took was some left over supres, bits(guns and melta bombs), some 1/8" plastic card i got from the hobby shop near me, and the fence is dry walling tape i had left over from some house work. I think i'll made a wip for it tonight, i need to make a broken down house for my Tau display anyway


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

you can use it to look like the crystals that come with the necron lord by cuting it in sections the cuting the top at some angles cut some chips out the sides with an exacto knife and there you are with some necron terrain


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

I've seen some dude somewhere. Can't quite remember if it's on this site or maybe terragenesis, but he used sprues and a hobby knife to make PLANTS outta it. 

And they really look like real plants. He shaved off pieces from the sides and bent them slightly to make the leaves and i think he cut out the remainder and shaved it down.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Can't sprue be sent back to GW to be recycled? I seem to recall hearing it somewhere but don't know if its true. Its one of those things that I never remember at the right time.

ps I used it as rubble and stuck it to the front of my Russ' 'dozer blade


----------



## Munky (Oct 2, 2008)

ive always wished you could return your sprue to GW for a discount on some minis, its got to worth them reusing it surely?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of good ideas that I saw in the tutorial threads;

Converting Sprue into Power Klaws!
Rivetheads the very easy way

I really like the Power Klaw idea. Very creative.:victory:


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Heat it up and stretch it to make wires!


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

I love that Power Klaw Tutorial,I saw if you shaved a length of sprue it coud be used as wooden struts when painted...

EDIT:I shall Compile all the good Ideas in this thread,and possibl submit them into the FTW archives via my Blog.What do you all think?


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 10, 2009)

I've carved spikes out of them. Very rudimentary spikes but spikes nonetheless. I'd image if a little more time was spent on them you could carve out nice spikes or even spears or any other elongated weapon.


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

Pherion said:


> Heat it up and stretch it to make wires!


My dad taught me how to do that the other week ...

Thers also a tutorial somewhere here on how to melt the sprue, then push it through some holes to make rivits...

Atm, im DIYing a few Nob Bikers out of the AoBR Deffkopters, so im using bits of spare sprue for teh forks...its also great for joinging bars on metal sheets on the various tanks im building...


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

I chew on it absent mindedly while cursing on glue to dry.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

primeministersinsiter said:


> I chew on it absent mindedly while cursing on glue to dry.


 brilliant!!xD I'm gonna try THAT xD


----------



## reasnd (Jan 14, 2009)

I used it to make the chassi of my Ork truck. The plans were in an issue of White dwarf, actually the plans were pictures of the truck sprue but they seemed to be about 1:1 so I just cut some sprue to the same size and glued it together. My WIP can be seen here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32085
Another good use is for small details, I can't remember where I saw it but if you make a mold from sculpy or green stuff. Then you can heat up sprue, with a flame, and push it into the mold to copy the detail. Just like the rivet making tut which was mentiond earlier. You can't really do anything big but if you need a few more purity seals of something it works really well. I've even done an Ork head for a custom base.


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

i use it to make power claws for orksies =] they turn out really well, just need a LOT of patience doing it the first few times. rubble, building struts, if u have a bit of sand paper you can round them out and drill em for tubing, body work on vehicals, i dont know if people have mentioned these but i find sprew VERY useful ha =D


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

gutters, spears, swords, flag poles, pretty much anything i need at the time


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

I lost the tripod stand to my lascannon IG heavyweapon squad so i used the stand sprue as a replacement tripod ;-)

It took a while till someone finally pointed it out saying "Wtf is holding up that lascannon?" lol


----------

